# High Wycombe Open 2018 (UK)



## 1973486 (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HWO2018

This was announced ages ago and reg already closed but I don't want another UK comp without a thread


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 21, 2018)

Better set some goals then 

4BLD - solve it. Currently on 8.5% success rate and only quick enough for 2 solves so chances are slim
3BLD - make 2nd round Final would be nice
Maybe get a PB from the rest of the events.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 22, 2018)

OH: just get a sub-20 already
3x3: just get a sub-10 already
Don't care enough about the other events tbh


----------



## MattP98 (Mar 22, 2018)

Oops, forgot to sign up for 4BLD. =( Maybe next time Thanks Sam!

Goals:
6x6: Non-DNF mean
3BLD: Sub 2
Clock: Sub 12
Skewb: PBs
4BLD: Success


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2018)

Might as well set myself some goals:

2x2: Sub-2 single
3x3: Sub-10 average
4x4: Sub-40 average
OH: sub-15 average
3BLD: sub-1:30 single

All of these are slightly optimistic, but who knows what'll happen. Hopefully I'll get at least one or two


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 22, 2018)

Clock: PB single if nothing else
7x7: Decent PBs because I'm getting a decent cube
3BLD: Round 2
Square-1: Oh wait


----------



## sam596 (Mar 23, 2018)

Goals (in order of importance):

Be good organiser
NR Clock Average
Qualify for Euros in 4x4 and 5x5
3x3 PB average and/or single
4BLD success



MattP98 said:


> Oops, forgot to sign up for 4BLD. =( Maybe next time



Want me to add you?


----------



## MattP98 (Mar 24, 2018)

sam596 said:


> Want me to add you?


Thanks man, yes please. =)


----------



## sam596 (Mar 27, 2018)

MattP98 said:


> Thanks man, yes please. =)



Done


----------



## 1973486 (Apr 15, 2018)

1973486 said:


> Clock: PB single if nothing else



Great single and good avg. For once I actually _wanted_ to use my own puzzle, but one of the magnets came off right before the round and I had to borrow a Clock.

Unfortunately everyone else decided to get fast that round as well. :/ Didn't even make final with 8.93.



> 7x7: Decent PBs because I'm getting a decent cube



Very decent, but same as Clock, loads of other people PBed and I'm not sure how much I actually moved up the rankings.



> 3BLD: Round 2



Yes, but I only needed a success  What I really wanted was start practicing again and get a good PB single, but I didn't practice and still ended up with a 1:36 single in round 1. Maybe a PB if I reviewed less.



> Square-1: Oh wait



Why even hold a comp without Square-1

Other events:

3x3: I got kind of used to making finals. Unfortunately I'm also used to getting 13 averages
2x2: PB average, pretty nice but still pretty slow
4x4: Didn't actually get PB single, 0.09 off. Bad averages
5x5: PB2 average, with a 1:31 best single, even though my PB avg is 1:29.
6x6: I haven't done 6x6 in ages but all the 7x7 practice made it seem small and easy. Overall PBs
OH: Started off with a 20.08 single that felt like the worst solve ever, then an 18, then messed up the average. Looks like I missed the final from a +2...
Skewb: Beat my 2016 PB single  Longer solution too

Other stuff:


I didn't PB at all on Sunday
I cut my thumb on Sunday morning. Maybe that's why (or maybe not)
I didn't take any cube out of my bag on Sunday because I borrowed everything
Which was probably a good idea since I lost a GTS2M on Saturday. It's stickerless with no logo so really generic, only distinguishing feature may be that it's quite tight. Basically does anyone have my cube 
With the Skewb and Clock PBs I finally got rid of all my 2016 PBs. Now my oldest PB has jumped all the way to Guildford 2017... how long will the 5.73 last?


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2018)

TDM said:


> Might as well set myself some goals:
> 
> 2x2: Sub-2 single
> 3x3: Sub-10 average
> ...


2x2: Yes
3x3: No, but all averages were sub-11, so at least my recent official times are representative of my times at home.
4x4: Yes!  Was incredibly happy with this one, possibly the highlight of the competition.
OH: Also yes, nerves affected me much less than I'd expected
3BLD: No successes, but a 1:21 DNF, which is fast (for me).
Clock: Got an average (forgot to mention that goal)

Overall a great comp, only thing it was missing was 10 minutes to warm up before OH finals. Disappointed that I missed out on two potential NR opportunities and a spot on the podium, but nevertheless I'm happy with 2nd in the country and getting rid of all my UK nemeses. Can't wait for HWO 2019!


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 17, 2018)

MattP98 said:


> Goals:
> 6x6: Non-DNF mean
> 3BLD: Sub 2
> Clock: Sub 12
> ...



6x6: No luck unfortunately, missed cutoff by a lot more than I expected =( Overall PB single in 7x7 though, so fingers crossed for means in both at Peterborough.

3BLD: Probably the highlight of the comp, 1:25 single in round 1 which was only 0.12 off overall PB and a comp improvement of 1:07! Messed up a setup on the safety and DNFed a good mean, and triple DNFed round 2, but that's fine.

Clock: Yes!

Skewb: PB single in round 1, but a repeat scramble straight after threw me off and I ended up with a counting 7.4. Also apparently missed an easy solution on the last scramble. =/ No sub 6 averages (6.00 and 6.02 lol), but both are sub the 6.16 I spent a year trying to beat prior to Guildford so glad to be finally over that barrier.

4BLD: DNFed a would-be overall PB2 by a couple of wings, think I might have missed one of the last letters during exec. =(

Also unexpectedly made Euros qualification for 5x5 with a 1:55 average, overall PB by 8 seconds. ^^ No PBs Sunday, but a couple of good 3x3 averages. Pretty good comp result-wise overall.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 17, 2018)

Because I'm curios. In a blind solve, whats the difference between normal, and "safe" solve?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 17, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Because I'm curios. In a blind solve, whats the difference between normal, and "safe" solve?


Safe = go slower to improve chances of success, at the price of a worse time. Sometimes done when aiming for a mean.


----------

